Ask HN: Recommendations, Google Polymer 2.0 tuts (besides the official site) - LukeFitzpatrick
======
ergo14
I used the official site, they cover most of basic stuff - then just read the
API docs, and explore what others do in their components.

There are also some tutorials on codelabs
[https://codelabs.developers.google.com/codelabs/polymer-2-ca...](https://codelabs.developers.google.com/codelabs/polymer-2-carousel/index.html?index=..%2F..%2Findex#0).

[https://polymer.slack.com/](https://polymer.slack.com/) \- Join their slack
channel for more information.

